# Much appreciated, multi-topic advice...



## bornsoldier (16 Aug 2011)

After reading through tons of different threads and gathering some awesome information, I've decided to post my own series of questions. 

To preface, I am a 25 year old living in Vancouver, beginning the recruitment process. Score 98th percentile in standardized tests for English/History/Geography, 80th percentile in maths and sciences during 12th grade testing. 3.1 GPA, slacked off grade 11 and 12, no college. Physically fit (rock climber/competitive swimmer/cyclist/gym rat) and striving to improve. Went in and spoke to recruiters this morning. These are my remaining questions:

1. I am interested in Med tech, Met Tech,  and Communications Research Op ( no particular order). Recommendations /cautions/insider info? 
Level of current competition/demand?

2. Should I structure my application choices (1,2,3) to reflect the occupations currently in demand? I am relatively even in my desire for each...my main goal is to become a soldier and serve as best I can, however Mayberry-esque that sounds.

3. I have some outstanding debts including a defaulted Canada Student Loan for which I am in dispute with the school. I am trying my damndest to get this cleared up, but how long before applying should I have proof of scheduled payments?

4. I'm considering taking the SATs and/or upgrading high school maths to include physics and advanced maths. Is this useful or necessary?

And lastly

5. Any tips on increasing my running abilities? Bad knees and weak lungs have always been a struggle,  but I'm unwilling to let that stop me.

I apologize in advance for the reiteration of questions and thank everyone for their time and patience. This is really important to me...at this crux in my life, I know it is the right decision and want every possible chance to be accepted.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (16 Aug 2011)

1. Check the forces.ca website.  It says if trades are in demand and if applications are being accepted.

2. Structure your application however you want.  If you are truly feel you would be equally happy doing any of the 3 trades you listed then it probably makes sense to put them in the order of demand.

3. You should call the recruiting centre because I don't know the exact answer but I believe that you should get the debt taken care of before you drop off an application.  I think I recall having to check off that I had no outstanding debts against me on the application.

4. Math is one of the most important things you can learn in school, it isn't a bad idea to upgrade them for just general knowledge.  (Isn't SATs an American test?  GED might be what you're looking for, not sure) If you have your grade 10 math then I think that's all you need to apply. However, that would be the minimum requirement.  You wouldn't be competitive with just grade 10 math.

5. Not a specialist so all I can say is eat healthy, and pace yourself: start by walking, then jogging, then running.  Regarding your lungs, don't smoke and try incorporating swimming into your fitness routine. 

Good luck.


----------



## bornsoldier (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Animatronic Fireman. A little clarification on my questions:

1. I saw elsewhere on the ssite that some people (recruiters? not sure) had posted actual figures on the amount of applicants versus spaces open in the trade. I was kind of hoping for something like that. Should I contact my recruiter again and ask for these figures? I have watched and read all info on forces.ca and army.ca regarding the occupations.

4. I did actually go to school in the USA so I could be wrong. My Canadian friends tell me the SATs are taken here. Any other input?

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Neolithium (16 Aug 2011)

In regards to the oustanding debts, about a year ago I was in the same position.  The recruiting centre had me get my debt management agreement in place and requested they have at least 2 receipts for proof of payments towards the program and a copy of the actual agreement itself to prove I could meet those obligations based on my current situation.  Just my  :2c:, Good Luck!


----------



## LoKe (16 Aug 2011)

Good luck getting Comm Rsch with outstanding debt.  As mentioned above, you'll need proof of a payment agreement and a decent history of actually paying it on time.  Apply for the trades you want in the order you'd prefer.  Comm Rsch is red so if the debt issue gets cleared up, you'll likely get that trade.  Prepare to wait.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (16 Aug 2011)

1. Well I think the recruiting centre would be the best people to talk to for actual figures on openings.

4. You're friends probably know better than me for this, I wasn't aware we called them SATs here but it makes sense.  I know it is called a GED if you need to get your grade 12, but if you're just upgrading a couple classes then a SAT could be the right test.


----------



## bornsoldier (16 Aug 2011)

Thank you again everyone for your speedy replies.

I will give the recruitment office a call and ask for some numbers on the openings per occupation.


Regarding the debts, does anyone know of a good debt repayment service? I'm in BC. One of the loans is a federal student loan.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2011)

Animatronic Fireman said:
			
		

> 4. You're friends probably know better than me for this, I wasn't aware we called them SATs here but it makes sense.  I know it is called a GED if you need to get your grade 12, but if you're just upgrading a couple classes then a SAT could be the right test.



The SAT is a Scholastic Aptitude Test or Scholastic Assessment Test, now called the SAT Reasoning test.  It is required by many, but not all universities in the U.S.  You can take the SAT in Canada (for instance, if you were applying to university in the U.S.), however if you were looking at it to improve your math, it won't.  Basically, the SAT tests you on what you already know.  Much like the CFAT.  Better off taking some Math courses for improvement.

The GED is a completely different ball of wax.  It is a General Education Diploma, General Equivalency Diploma, or Graduate Equivalency Degree.  Definitely not a SAT.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (16 Aug 2011)

Yea you're right. I should have known that.


----------



## bornsoldier (16 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

Regarding the SAT, I was mainly considering taking it because I am a very good test taker, and it could possibly show my level of aptitude. But if its truly uncommon in Canada and nobody will know what the heck I'm talking about, I'll skip it.


----------



## bornsoldier (16 Aug 2011)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Comm Rsch is red so if the debt issue gets cleared up, you'll likely get that trade.  Prepare to wait.



Sorry to be such a newbie, but does " red" mean understaffed?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Sorry to be such a newbie, but does " red" mean understaffed?



Sure does...as in (looking for folks).


----------



## Romanmaz (16 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding the SAT, I was mainly considering taking it because I am a very good test taker, and it could possibly show my level of aptitude. But if its truly uncommon in Canada and nobody will know what the heck I'm talking about, I'll skip it.


Most offices that conduct GED testing will also conduct classes to upgrade specific individual courses, that would probably be more relevant to what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Regarding the SAT, I was mainly considering taking it because I am a very good test taker, and it could possibly show my level of aptitude.



The CF runs an aptitude test of its own. You can take the SATs (or whatever) all you want, you will need to take the CF test and it will be the only one that will matter.


----------



## LoKe (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Sorry to be such a newbie, but does " red" mean understaffed?


In this case, yes.


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

update:

So I spoke with a recruiter yesterday who did confirm tthat there are 15 spots open for comm rsch. However she said that because i meet only the basic requirements, and because I will need to have my transcripts converted over by ICES ( I went to high school in the states), that it would be a good idea to upgrade some maths and sciences, get my paperwork (and debt) in order, and be a good candidate for the April selections.

As much as I'd love the instant gratification, I'm taking her advice and upgrading math 11 and 12 and taking some sciences.


*any ideas on what sciences would be the most beneficial to take? 

And does anyone have experience wwith ICES or getting their transcripts from another country converted for the forces?*


Thanks again folks.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> And does anyone have experience wwith ICES or getting their transcripts from another country converted for the forces?[/b]



Are you sure it is not ICAS?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85309/post-832179.html#msg832179
http://www.icascanada.ca/


----------



## LoKe (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> update:
> 
> So I spoke with a recruiter yesterday who did confirm tthat there are 15 spots open for comm rsch. However she said that because i meet only the basic requirements, and because I will need to have my transcripts converted over by ICES ( I went to high school in the states), that it would be a good idea to upgrade some maths and sciences, get my paperwork (and debt) in order, and be a good candidate for the April selections.
> 
> ...


It might be a good idea for _anyone_ to take additional math courses, but in this case it's not required.  You _may_ need grade 11 math. I'm not sure.  What I do know is you don't need grade 12 nor do you need additional science courses.


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

LoKe said:
			
		

> It might be a good idea for _anyone_ to take additional math courses, but in this case it's not required.  You _may_ need grade 11 math. I'm not sure.  What I do know is you don't need grade 12 nor do you need additional science courses.



Loke,

The minimum requirement is math 10, but it seems all of the recruiters are pushing me to make myself the best applicant (which I can understand). Do they know s)omething i dont? I understand its very competitive but it seems to me that with comm rsch being understaffed and me having all the requirements, I should already be a decent candidate. What am I not understanding?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> What am I not understanding?



The meaning of "competition".


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

Hey hey, no need to be like that.

As expressed, I am willing to do whatever it takes, be that upgrading, learning new sciences, heck even learning a new language if need be. I do understand the meaning of competition, I am simply hearing 2 different stories....the recruiters are telling me to upgrade all the way to math 12 plus sciences etc., and some people here are saying that its not necessary, hasn't been necessary for them. I'm just trying to clarify.


----------



## Ayrsayle (17 Aug 2011)

I think what CDN Aviator is hinting at is the need to be as competitive as possible in order to improve your chances. Yes, it IS possible to get the position with the requirements - but with so few spots and so many applicants the minimums are simply not good enough (or if they are, you become the exception rather then the norm). The hiring environment, from all that I have witnessed and seen, is much different then it was even 3 years ago. It is the one constant refrain I heard from every recruiter I spoke to: "There are very few spots, so do everything to can to prepare yourself. Many won't make the cut"

Never shoot for the minimums - assume that EVERYONE has the minimums, and you need to set yourself apart from that baseline. Should serve you well in the recruitment process and onward.

Again, my opinion.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to clarify.



Upgrade. If anything it increases your chances of getting selected. If you dont, everyone who applies with more than you go in line in front of you. Education is never wasted anyways. If other people had an easier time getting in, well that was then. You can't count on it being like that for you.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (17 Aug 2011)

To answer your question on what science to take, take physics.  Physics will be the most practical.


----------



## jparkin (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> 5. Any tips on increasing my running abilities? Bad knees and weak lungs have always been a struggle,  but I'm unwilling to let that stop me.
> 
> I apologize in advance for the reiteration of questions and thank everyone for their time and patience. This is really important to me...at this crux in my life, I know it is the right decision and want every possible chance to be accepted.



This is a great thread to find running tips on.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html

Jonathan


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

Thank you again for all the replies! 
*CDN aviator, I want to apologize if I may have come off wrong, and thank you for you knowledge and advice on the topic of applying. I wasn't aware that there had been major changes in the amount of applicants or minimum recs since a few years back.*

I will be enrolling in math 11 and physics this term. If I was going to begin studying a second language, is there one in particular that would enhance my application?


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (17 Aug 2011)

French


----------



## Danny_C (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Thank you again for all the replies!
> *CDN aviator, I want to apologize if I may have come off wrong, and thank you for you knowledge and advice on the topic of applying. I wasn't aware that there had been major changes in the amount of applicants or minimum recs since a few years back.*
> 
> I will be enrolling in math 11 and physics this term. If I was going to begin studying a second language, is there one in particular that would enhance my application?



I'm sure any second language skills will be beneficial. Pick one that interests you and it would be easier to learn. Maybe start with French since it's our official second language.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> If I was going to begin studying a second language, is there one in particular that would enhance my application?



Comes up English or French every time:
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+&btnG=Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site:army.ca+second+language&pbx=1&oq=site:army.ca+second+language&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2705l14536l0l14905l20l19l3l0l0l0l326l4183l0.3.10.4l17l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c78ca867d1e5a68a&biw=1360&bih=594


----------



## Loachman (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Hey hey, no need to be like that.



I was going to point out that he's a man of few words, generally blunt, and frequently undiplomatic, but generally correct and accurate but I see that learning has already taken place.

I would wish you luck, but I believe that to be completely unnecessary. You should do well.


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking I should probably learn French. I can understand spoken French but my knowledge of speaking/writing stinks.

But I was wondering about learning a language applicable to our current engagaments as a country ie: Persian/dari/pashto (Afghanistan), Swahili, or even mandarin or Spanish...they're both more widely spoken than English, internationally.

I could be totally off, but to me if i hhad two guys applying with identical credentials, the one that spoke the rare language of a country we're involved with or one of the most common languages in the world would be a hands down choice.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking I should probably learn French. I can understand spoken French but my knowledge of speaking/writing stinks.
> 
> But I was wondering about learning a language applicable to our current engagaments as a country ie: Persian/dari/pashto (Afghanistan), Swahili, or even mandarin or Spanish...they're both more widely spoken than English, internationally.
> 
> I could be totally off, but to me if i hhad two guys applying with identical credentials, the one that spoke the rare language of a country we're involved with or one of the most common languages in the world would be a hands down choice.



"Foreign languages are not going to be very relevant.  Int Ops are not Translators.  Translators are hired to Translate.":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87512/post-854398.html#msg854398  

Understood that is not the trade you are applying for, but it is likely relevant to the other trades.


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Foreign languages are not going to be very relevant.  Int Ops are not Translators.  Translators are hired to Translate.":
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87512/post-854398.html#msg854398



From the same thread: "
Of course higher education make your candidature more attractive but potential and having the right mind for the job is more important.  So it is a competition, having the best file as possible is preferable.  Foreign language gives more points to the file.  Yes Int uses translators but having language skills is good and are used for other purposes."

Is Intel the same as comm rsch in terms of it's foreign language/translation protocol?


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> From the same thread: "
> Of course higher education make your candidature more attractive but potential and having the right mind for the job is more important.  So it is a competition, having the best file as possible is preferable.  Foreign language gives more points to the file.  Yes Int uses translators but having language skills is good and are used for other purposes."



Also from the same thread: "They must have a good understanding of military operations in the world, both in peace and war, and excellent written and oral communication skills in both official languages."
That is straight from the Qualification Requirements on the Fact Sheet:
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/intelligenceofficer-76#info-1


----------



## Greymatters (17 Aug 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I think what CDN Aviator is hinting at is the need to be as competitive as possible in order to improve your chances.



I think CDN Aviator also makes a point, judging by the response, that you may have some sensitivity to sarcasm.  Better get that spot calloused up...


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

I am not attempting to get into intel, I am going for communicator research operator. 

Quote from the video on forces.ca "foreign language skills are extremely valuable to a comm rsch op.  If you can speak, read, or write in any language other than french or English, or if you have a gift for languages and are eager it learn a new one, comm rsch op could be a great choice for you."

Quote from the comm rsch list of qualifications:  " Superior speaking and writing skills are also necessary, and highly developed computer abilities are an asset. English is the working language of the trade."


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Quote from the video on forces.ca "foreign language skills are extremely valuable to a comm rsch op.  If you can speak, read, or write in any language other than french or English, or if you have a gift for languages and are eager it learn a new one, comm rsch op could be a great choice for you."



Seen, thanks.


----------



## bornsoldier (17 Aug 2011)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> I think CDN Aviator also makes a point, judging by the response, that you may have some sensitivity to sarcasm.  Better get that spot calloused up...



I am not the world's toughest person, but I am not sensitive to sarcasm. I am also not afraid to defend or clarify myself when necessary.


----------



## LoKe (18 Aug 2011)

Languages are a good thing to have under your belt, but I would suggest starting with the one that is guaranteed to be of use: French.  Once you've completed that, you're welcome to learn any other language that interests you.  As far as picking languages based on current engagements...that's not terribly wise.

For starters, if you were to learn Pashtu or Farsi, you'd be pretty much useless.  As is, our "engagement" as Comm Rsch in Afghanistan is nearly over.  If you had started learning this language a couple years ago when it seemed relevant, you'd be disappointed to suddenly find out you just wasted your time.  Not to mention there are LCA's deployed within the sections that go out.  Knowing the language would be helpful, but hardly a requirement.


----------



## bornsoldier (18 Aug 2011)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Languages are a good thing to have under your belt, but I would suggest starting with the one that is guaranteed to be of use: French.  Once you've completed that, you're welcome to learn any other language that interests you.  As far as picking languages based on current engagements...that's not terribly wise.
> 
> For starters, if you were to learn Pashtu or Farsi, you'd be pretty much useless.  As is, our "engagement" as Comm Rsch in Afghanistan is nearly over.  If you had started learning this language a couple years ago when it seemed relevant, you'd be disappointed to suddenly find out you just wasted your time.  Not to mention there are LCA's deployed within the sections that go out.  Knowing the language would be helpful, but hardly a requirement.



Thank you for that advice, LoKe. I will look into finishing off the French education. With my existing knowledge, I should be able to pick it up to a decent level by the time I apply in March. Plus it will probably open up some dusty old neurological pathways for languages, which can't hurt.

As far as studying languages while in the CF, does it have to pertain to your occ? Is there even time to do something like that?


----------



## bornsoldier (18 Aug 2011)

Also, this is such an idiot question but could someone tell me the exact terminology to use in the search engine for Communicator Research Op?


----------



## mariomike (18 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Also, this is such an idiot question but could someone tell me the exact terminology to use in the search engine for Communicator Research Op?



http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=comm&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku


----------



## bornsoldier (19 Aug 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=comm&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku



Thanks, MarioMike!


----------



## m.k (19 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> 5. Any tips on increasing my running abilities? Bad knees and weak lungs have always been a struggle,  but I'm unwilling to let that stop me.



bad knees will always be bad knees. I have the same issue and it gets frustrating at times. They key to not letting your natural downfall get the best of you is strengthening all the muscles around the knees and stretching thoroughly before running. Doing this will allow the muscles to absorb the majority of the stress that would be on your joints (ankles/knees) from a high impact activity like running . Hit the gym and build up your calves/hamstrings/glutes/quads and your knees will likely suffer less. As for poor lung functionability, try High Intensity Interval Training. Going from low intensity to high intensity and back and forth for as long as you can handle. IE pick a street in a town, start jogging for a bit, then sprint when you reach a streetlight, stopping only when you reach the next streetlight. jog until the next one, and sprint again until the next one after that. keep doing this until you feel like you are going to faint. or until you actually faint. your call! hope this post helps. good luck!!!


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2011)

bornsoldier said:
			
		

> Thanks, MarioMike!



My pleasure, Bornsoldier.


----------



## Romanmaz (19 Aug 2011)

> 5. Any tips on increasing my running abilities? Bad knees and weak lungs have always been a struggle,  but I'm unwilling to let that stop me.



Have you ever tried the pose running method? It eliminates allot of stress on your knees and will actually help increase you performance, I've recently started doing it and the difference is incredible. It almost gives you a spring type of effect pushing you forward (if done properly) as you run.

As for the weak lungs, if you smoke, stop. Your VO2 max will increase as your cardio and conditioning get better. It takes time.


----------

